# Navionics SD card



## juggerman (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm an older guy,not techy at all.I have a hook7.is a navionics card going to help me out much? With hotmaps.Any young fella explain what it offers and what I should get?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

It really all depends on what you fish for and what style of fishing you do. Here’s mine with lowrance maps on top and navionics in bottom picture. I mainly saugeye fish and couldn’t imagine not having the detail and contours of the navionics card. I’d imagine bass fishing would be the same. Pictures are of the exact same spot


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

You may be better off using whats loaded on your hook instead of spending for a program your unit can't push. I had a Hook 7 for a short time and noticed the lag on the GPS side running pre loaded software. I run 2 Carbon 12's and Navionics and wouldn't be without it on these units. Just a comment on my experience with that unit.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

I have no problem running navionics on my hook7. It’s an original hook7 not a hook-2 7”.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

lrak said:


> Hello, Why not just get the Nav's app on your Samsung phone? Its much easier to use and a lot cheaper.


With the app you just update your sonar. Why would you pay for a sonar and run around with your phone in hand?


----------



## juggerman (Jun 12, 2012)

What do you mean by update sonar?buy a different one?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

juggerman said:


> What do you mean by update sonar?buy a different one?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


He means update with the software on the unit instead of a phone.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> I have no problem running navionics on my hook7. It’s an original hook7 not a hook-2 7”.


Mine was the Original Hook 7 and can say it did lag. The processor is just not fast enough to update the draw as your moving at times, and that was with less detail.


----------



## juggerman (Jun 12, 2012)

Ok thx...I thought I have to by a new sonar on back of boat.i told ya I'm older

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Super G (Oct 3, 2012)

Interesting! So I have a lowrance HDS gen 2. Bought the Navionics card when Gander went out of business. Do I need to set the Lowrance to use the Navionics card? Or hit a setting to toggle between?


----------



## Whitefin (Sep 4, 2008)

Its been a few years since I installed mine but it seems that I had to go into the menu and click on Fish and Chips. There also was updates available within 1 year of purchase. I had to put chip into the card and then into the computer. Things might have changed. I would look in the owners manual or look on Lowrance website.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

You will choose which card to use during setup, should be able to go to, charts, settings , and pick which app to use.


----------

